# Police & Female GSD



## woody

Hi there, 

Do the police/Military use female GSD's to chase down criminals, or do they only use males for that type of work?

Cheers


----------



## KZoppa

some departments use females. Its usually dependent on a bunch of things. I hope some of the people involved in police work will chime in and be able to better answer your question and explain the reasoning.


----------



## DFrost

I have both male and female dogs doing police work. It's all in the selection of the dog. If selected properly, the only difference is the "plumbing". The only inequality, if you want to call it that; all females are spayed, as a rule, males are not neutered. 

DFrost


----------



## CassandGunnar

More and more agencies are starting to use females. The agency that I retired from was only using male dogs for many years, but because of the cost of and competition for good dogs, they are now starting to use females.
I think the trend to using females is really starting to pick up.


----------



## codmaster

DFrost said:


> I have both male and female dogs doing police work. It's all in the selection of the dog. If selected properly, the only difference is the "plumbing". The only inequality, if you want to call it that; all females are spayed, as a rule, males are not neutered.
> 
> DFrost


Does the difference in average size make any difference?


----------



## DFrost

codmaster said:


> Does the difference in average size make any difference?


No. The primary role of a PSD is one of detection/location. Beyond the primary role the dog needs to pursue, engage, and remain engaged until commanded to do something different. Anything beyond sinking the teeth to the gum line and remaining engaged until called off, in my opinion, is nothing more than "mine is bigger than yours'".

DFrost


----------



## oldno43

My military time ended over 20yrs ago. With that said back then we did use many females, in all areas including Sentry work on missle sites around the world. Many of the people I worked with had females in patrole cars, bomb and narcotic detection. Can't see any reason this would have changed.


----------



## Deuce

I think it depends on the agency. My two police agencies (Maryland State and Anne Arundel) only use intact males. I have inquired before out of my own curiousity. Now, our fire department uses a female GSD and a female Black Lab for arson detection.


----------



## Draugr

One of the best K9 dogs our local department ever had was a long-haired female GSD.

I see far more males involved in this line of work but there are females too.


----------



## AbbyK9

> Do the police/Military use female GSD's to chase down criminals, or do they only use males for that type of work?


Most places I have been, I have seen much more males than females. However, our kennel on base currently has about a 50-50 mix of males and females. I was surprised to see just how many females they have.


----------



## DFrost

I started a class (drug dogs) July 6th. They will be dual purpose when training is finished. In this class I have 2 - GSD's, 1 - Mal and 3 Dutchies. 1 GSD and 2 of the Dutchies are female. There was no difference in selection criteria among all six. 

DFrost


----------



## woody

Thanks for the feedback, really interesting stuff.


----------



## carmspack

well I am glad to hear that females are being given consideration , just might have one to look at , seriously good at detection , has worked in Malls etc -- always focused --- super confident . 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------

